# recommended food in whistler



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Can you recommend any good food items at ski après spots in whistler? *I just read reviews for most of the ski après spots in whistler on yelp and it seems like most of the reviewers complained about bad food at most of the ski après spots. *Based on the reviews, GLC seems like a pretty safe bet but I'd like to avoid going to the same restaurant more than once when I visit.

So can you recommend any good food items at any of the other ski après spots in whistler from your personal experience?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'd say stick with basics -- stuff that it's really hard to screw up. I've _never_ had a good restaurant meal in Whistler. They're not terrible -- just not good enough to make you feel good about the prices you're charged. Even the Spaghetti house -- how the fuck do you screw up pasta?


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Donutz said:


> I'd say stick with basics -- stuff that it's really hard to screw up. I've _never_ had a good restaurant meal in Whistler. They're not terrible -- just not good enough to make you feel good about the prices you're charged. Even the Spaghetti house -- how the fuck do you screw up pasta?


thanks donutz - your feedback confirms what I've read and your comment about the spaghetti house was funny 

Sounds like you've been to Whistler a lot. I'm sure you've eaten at GLC at least once or twice. Have you eaten anything at GLC you would recommend?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Splitz Burger yo > Splitz Grill - Directions, map and 3 steps - Whistler

Not fancy but does the damage


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

grafta said:


> Splitz Burger yo > Splitz Grill - Directions, map and 3 steps - Whistler
> 
> Not fancy but does the damage


I'd like to steer clear of burgers - not healthy and I'm especially trying to avoid fries....


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

snowman123456 said:


> I'd like to steer clear of burgers - not healthy and I'm especially trying to avoid fries....


I'm sorry, I guess I'm a dirty little unhealthy burger and fries eating grub


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

grafta said:


> I'm sorry, I guess I'm a dirty little unhealthy burger and fries eating grub


I guess another problem is that burgers are so common - I can get a good one anywhere. When I'm traveling I like to try something more unique, maybe an area specialty, burgers are bottom of my list. And I always eat fries with burgers which make it difficult to stay in shape.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I get to whistler once or twice a year. My wife and daughter mostly control the restaurant selection. I just endure.

I'm a slave to burgers too. And pizza, and subs, and KFC, and... But I'm active enough to burn it off. I understand about trying different foods in different locations. If you're ever in Port Moody go to Pajos and get their fish and chips. Best on the planet. But I don't think Whistler really has a 'signature food'. They just have a bunch or refueling stations. I've been wracking my brains trying to think of one single memorable meal in Whistler, and I got nothing.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks donutz - I'll be staying at Nita Lake Lodge which is a top 3 hotel on tripadvisor. *They have 3 restaurants there - fix, cure and aura. *I think charcuterie plates is one of their specialties which I really, really like for ski après. Also their restaurant aura is supposed to be well-regarded I think. *So I think I'll probably make my rounds to all the usual suspects but like you said - only for basic refueling and save my food money for the hotel...


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

1 Burrito and 3 Coronas at the longhorn


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

There's a good sushi joint but can't remember name. Great huh, so helpful...

edit: more of a nice Japanese restaurant than sushi joint.

It could be this place > http://www.kazesushiwhistler.com/index.htm


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Dano said:


> 1 Burrito and 3 Coronas at the longhorn


What kind of burrito? Chicken, steak, bean & cheese?


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

grafta said:


> Splitz Burger yo > Splitz Grill - Directions, map and 3 steps - Whistler
> 
> Not fancy but does the damage


^^This place f'ing wins.

Nachos at Merlin's are awesome for après.

If you're looking a fancy pants dinner, Ric's was pretty good. Went there a couple weekends ago for the first time.

Definitely some late night drunken putine at Zogs (cash only).

The Brewhouse used to be awesome for dinner and drinks, but the last few times I've been up there, they've turned the bar into damn DJ dance club.

If you're into sushi, Sushi Village was been pretty good to me.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> ^^This place f'ing wins.


:laugh:

Yeh, SEE! I win this thread.

Blah blah burgers not healthy. Whateva :cheeky4:


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Last time I went to Splitz, my buddy created this amazingness:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Woooo!

Good salad content too


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sushi Village!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

grafta said:


> Woooo!
> 
> Good salad content too


Yeah, who says burgers are unhealthy? Ya got yer vegetables, ya got yer roughage, ya got yer grains, ya got yer protein. Two Corona in the other hand and you've got a balanced diet. Looking at that burger, maybe three.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not sure where it is because I was to young at the time, but Dad said there is a place just across a bridge? remember it being like a bar/grill and OMFG the ribs at that place were amazing... A place I will be looking for when I'm there this year... Just hope it is still there and hold up to the expectations I remember haha


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Zogs Dogs!! End of thread 

In all seriousness, my après ski experience is more focused on some tasty brews so I don't really know much about the food. Long Horns is a zoo so if that's what you like that is the place to be. I like GLC, and have been there for dinner/drinks a few times as well, but I'm a burger type of guy so I can't speak to the "healthy" food options. I like Dublin’s Gate for apre ski because it has a good atmosphere but isn’t as packed as Long Horns…again, I’ve never had anything but bar food like potato skins and junk like that.

If you can break your healthy rules for a bit, I swear the chili cheese fries at the lodge mid-mountain is the best thing I’ve ever had. Maybe it was because I was starving after 4 hours of knee deep powder, but still mighty tasty!


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

mitch19 said:


> I'm not sure where it is because I was to young at the time, but Dad said there is a place just across a bridge? remember it being like a bar/grill and OMFG the ribs at that place were amazing... A place I will be looking for when I'm there this year... Just hope it is still there and hold up to the expectations I remember haha


You could be thinking of the Brewhouse. It's just on the other side of a little bridge and serves ribs.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Speaking of food on the hill, the Horstmans Hut up on Blackcomb is pretty awesome. A bit pricey but perfect food for a snow day... or any winter day. Just makes so much sense. "Stews, European Style, hearty home-style fare and a BBQ on the patio". Stew, smoked meats and cheese with crusty bread is a pretty good lunch if you ask me! Although give it an hour before any serious riding after that. Possibly the most spectacular location for a restaurant i've been to.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> You could be thinking of the Brewhouse. It's just on the other side of a little bridge and serves ribs.


Possibly, I honestly do not know, I will check it out when I get there thats for sure tho haha


----------



## AtBothEnds (Oct 16, 2011)

I wouldn't expect much as far as apres ski food in Whistler. The base area is a tourist trap where the restaurants know there will be a ton of people who just want something fast to eat because they just came off the hill. "Apres" in my mind is "Yo, I'm starving. Get me something quick in a place I can chill" as opposed to "I'm looking for decent food."

There are some cool actual restaurants in the town but not really places I'd go with snowpants on. People do it in a lot of restaurants anyway but I want to show a little respect for places that try to have even a slightly classier vibe them. If that's what you're looking for - something that will serve an actual dinner - I can suggest some.

My idea of "apres" is PB&J in the parking lot so this isn't my area of expertise.


----------



## stuey (Nov 25, 2011)

The typical good places are Longhorn at whistler base (skiers plaza) and Merlins at Blackcomb base. Longhorns is a favorite of mine.. it's all regular pub food but the patio is huge, has tons of heaters, music is going, and a shooter bar outside when you first walk in to the patio. A great place to chill, grab some quick food and a few beers after a day on the hill. 

When it's busy or we want something a little nicer, walk down to Cinnamon Bear Bar downstairs in the Hilton. Nice place, some nice big chairs/couches, good food, and reasonable prices. If there's hockey or football on after we are done we head here to grab food and catch the game.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

stuey said:


> When it's busy or we want something a little nicer, walk down to Cinnamon Bear Bar downstairs in the Hilton. Nice place, some nice big chairs/couches, good food, and reasonable prices. If there's hockey or football on after we are done we head here to grab food and catch the game.


Good call on Cinnamon Bear. However, I have seen it pretty packed as it seems like a place the "locals" (i.e. youngsters that are living is Whistler for a little while) like to hang out.


----------



## portero23 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just got back from a 6 night stay in Whistler. We were lucky enough to have fresh powder all six days. As for the food, my partner is a total foodie so we ended up going to some pretty expensive places. Araxia lives up to its reputation -- great wine, great food. I think I had venison there that was super tender. Trattoria di Umberto has excellent pasta. They had a salmon cake appetizer special that was off the hook. On the regular menu, the linguini di mare really hit the sweet spot for us since we were craving pasta that night. The other spot we hit on a whim was the Rim Rock Cafe. By that point in our trip our credit cards were really starting to hurt so we just went with beers instead of vino -- which turned out great cuz they have an extensive local beer selection. The food was good too. For all three restaurants however, like someone above said -- it's good, but for the amount you're paying, you'd expect practically 2 michelin star quality. Maybe twenty years of global warming from now you'll find more reasonable prices in Whistler. As for now, two years after hosting the winter olympics, expect to spend a coupla Gs during a week-long stay.

-P23


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

I didn't get a chance to check out Cinnamon Bear but I will next time I go. Dups Burritos are really good - I would def recommend that place for a bite.

Also, I recommend Granville Honey Lager as a good local beer.


----------



## vacation (Oct 21, 2011)

Splitz was awesome! I was there last year. We found this small deli that I can't remember the name. It was very close to the Marketplace IGA. Walk out the door and go to the right. It's in the corner of the building next to it. I had there great homemade stew and bread. Good price for Whistler too.


----------



## ThaDoctor (Nov 9, 2010)

Beef and blue cheese large pizza to the face from fat tonys after the bar owns all


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

whistler food sucks, the guy is right though the best for your money is splitz. That mongolian grill there is 18 dollard a pound, i get that for 6.95 here... Canada isnt know for their cuisine so dont expect much. Go to vancouver and have some oysters now thats good shiet


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

ThaDoctor said:


> Beef and blue cheese large pizza to the face from fat tonys after the bar owns all


Especially on mondays personal pizza and a keiths alexander for 10 bucks,.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Dups, Zogs and splitz. my food for a week


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

aubzobot said:


> Dups, Zogs and splitz. my food for a week


Zogs has got to be the worst shit you could ever eat and overpriced for what it actually is. I used to live across the road from splitz was so good but so bad haha


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I mostly ate Subway and Opa! when I was in Whistler. At least you know what you're getting and the prices aren't too different from back home.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

LOL!
this thread is hilarious. People are bitching about the food in whistler and they are basing it on their experience at KFC, Burritos, hot dogs and a list of shitty pubs you can find anywhere in north america. 

Here is where I eat and I always have a memorable meal and Im picky as fuck.

Rimrock - Pure awesome for dinner and great atmosphere. 

Quatro - Try the spaghetti quattro, might be the best spaghetti you have ever had.

Hys Steak House - Always consistent great steak

Grill Room (new steak house at the Fairmont) - Dont diss this unless you have tried it. I was so surprised at the quality of the steak id list it in the top 3 I've had.

Here are a couple of places to avoid at all costs which are supposed to be "good", but are shite. 

Araxi - Dont go no matter how tempted. Looks nice from the outside. Last time I went both myself and my friend sent both our plates back, got a new plate and simply said we would leave based on what the brought back. 

Bearfoot Bestro - Good but its a tourist trap you will pay 3xs the price for half the quality of the meal you get at the rimrock. 

Cant comment on the pubs because I dont eat at them..im sure they all suck like every other pub. I love a good burger though and will admit the one in this thread looks good.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> LOL!
> this thread is hilarious. People are bitching about the food in whistler and they are basing it on their experience at KFC, Burritos, hot dogs and a list of shitty pubs you can find anywhere in north america.
> 
> Here is where I eat and I always have a memorable meal and Im picky as fuck.
> ...


I'm sure most people on this forum, myself included would not be eating at those places most of the time seeing as they are the most expensive restaurants in town.

I'm surprised with your comment about Araxi, I had the $30 5 course special in the spring time for a friends dinner and it was amazing.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

mitch19 said:


> I'm sure most people on this forum, myself included would not be eating at those places most of the time seeing as they are the most expensive restaurants in town.
> 
> I'm surprised with your comment about Araxi, I had the $30 5 course special in the spring time for a friends dinner and it was amazing.


I think that the food on the hill at whistler is far above ski resort standard - Glacier creek lodge has an amazing selection of food, compared to the crappy cafeteria fare that you get at most ski places. 

If you have dough to spend you can eat very well in the village of course, as our supertuscan friend points out above. I found the sushi places were pretty good and not too crazy pricewise, and I remember getting a super sized plate of nachos at an irish pub. There's a milestone's there now too, which is a cut above your typical pizza pasta type place. 

If you're budget conscious i'd say your best meal of the day will be a hearty lunch at Glacier lodge, and at night you should make your own meal or and spend all remaining cash on beer. Or start with the beer and then you won't care so much about the food quality if you have an inebriated dinner of chicken wings at 10 pm.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I've had some great food in Whistler and definitely some subpar food, but the one truth I've found to hold true from place to place and throughout the year is the service sucks ass.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

mitch19 said:


> I'm sure most people on this forum, myself included would not be eating at those places most of the time seeing as they are the most expensive restaurants in town.
> 
> I'm surprised with your comment about Araxi, I had the $30 5 course special in the spring time for a friends dinner and it was amazing.


OK, guess i missed the point of the thread. There was just talk about no memorable food, or in general no places that served good food. 

As far as your experience im sure t could have been great. At one point it was a really good spot, but it has gone down hill recently, and in my opinion hit rock bottom. Its rare I ever send food back, but as you know its fairly pricy so i dont have a problem sending back a $30 plate of food if its not near perfect. Seriously the steak i ordered was about as good as something you would get at the olive Garden or spaghetti factory. 

What whistler does lack thou IMO is a good, healthy fast food type of place. 

BTW...the spaghetti i recommended at Quattro is only like 20 bucks or something and it might be my favorite all around meal up there.

BTW if you want nachos...the ones they serve at the fairmont at ridicules. Awesome!


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I'd say stick with basics -- stuff that it's really hard to screw up. I've _never_ had a good restaurant meal in Whistler. They're not terrible -- just not good enough to make you feel good about the prices you're charged. Even the Spaghetti house -- how the fuck do you screw up pasta?



Pasta Lupino is where its at. And it also won't break the bank.


----------

